# 2 Days in the Uintas



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Fall in the Uintas is known as one of the best times of the year for the Utah Fishermans annual pilgramidge.....the trees, bushes and fish are at their best colors of the year and the flying pests are non exsistant. Having 4 days off to fish......then 7 days on of work....I just had to spend 2 of the 4 days in the High Uintas.

THURSDAY (Hayden Loop)

Left the SLC Valley at 11am. Driving through Park City some delays were encountered due to a lack of fall color scenery this year.









Once in the Uintas the delays continued...


















Once at the trailhead for the climb the trail distances were discovered.









Lake Washington (start point) looked like a puddle compared to its normal levels.









At a mile in I came across Tail Lake.









1.5 miles in I was at Shadow Lake.









At the end of the trail, 2.5 miles in, I was at Haystack Lake...tricked a small brookie into biting the fly, and my bass like hook set sent him to outer space....he is likely still in orbit. Tricked 2 others into biting but they got off.









Hiked back to Shadow and hooked into 2 Tiger Trout and 6 Brook Trout.

































At Tail Lake the boils were everywhere but there were NO takers of the dry fly.









Camped that night near the highway amongst the bon-fire and stars. The air temp was a warm 36F (not including the lovely wind chill)

FRIDAY (Ibantik Lake Loop)

Started at Trial Lake and would end up going well beyond "The Notch", which is the pass in the background.









1st stop was Wall Lake, where I purifed water and moved on....after taking a few pics of course.









Next body of water on the trail was Hope Lake.....which dispite a boil....looked pretty hopeless.









At "The Notch" I got a look into the drainage I would soon be decending.....as well as the lovely Lake Lovenia.









There were also some Billy Goats taking a mid day nap in the cliffs.









While hiking down the drainage I encountered some Deer up close and even some Bear Tracks! After what seemed like an unusual amount of downhill I finally hit Ibantik Lake.

















And even scored a few Brook Trout.









Paranoid of the possible Bear I backcountry ruffed it off trail to save time on the way back up and out. Stopped at Lovenia Lake for a reflection shot and some fishing....never got a fish...a perfect way to waste 40min of my life that I will never get back.









The Billy Goats were done with their nap when I reached the pass.









Decided to hit the nearby Twin Lakes on the way down.

Lower Twin









Upper Twin









At the Lower I got the smallest Tiger Trout of my life.









Decided to walk straight down to Wall Lake off trail to save some time.









Purified more water and tried getting some boils to take my dry fly...and both hookups I competely missed!









Got a reflection shot at the dam and hiked out.









Reaching Trial Lake by dark.









Dispite the great scenery and decent fishing....that was likely the last trip to the Uintas of the year.


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Whoa....beautiful fall pictures....wish we had some reds up here in our trees. Those brookies are in great fall colors....one of the prettiest fish period. Still have to get use to seeing those mutant tiger trout.....Looks like a great excursion.

Brian o-||


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Love the pictures. I was raised in Kamas and everytime someone post the pictures of the uintas, it always takes me back to when I lived there. I hunted the uintas on the archery hunt. My week spent up there on the hunt, we seen the trees change color each day. We also took some time to fish a few lakes also. The fish are so colorfull up there. Thanks for the post and the great photos. I always enjoy reading your reports and looking at all the great photos. :O--O:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome photos and report thanks for posting them. 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pretty cool to run into mountain sheep up there. Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice trip, ETDT. Those be goats Loah, not sheep.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Dandy report and picture taking.


----------



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

Great pics. I sat on deer creek and looked at the fall colors all day. We even saw a moose come down to water at dark.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Goats. My bad.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Since you brought it up, I now have an excuse to show off this pic I took of Ibantik back in June. There was quite a bit of snow still there when we came through.


----------

